# AEP Questions



## RiparianRanger

Out of towner here looking for info on AEP ReCreation ponds. Not asking for location info or anything like that, but I plan to head out next month with a float tube. Given the limited amount of space on a belly boat I am hoping to narrow down the amount of tackle I carry with me. Optimistic those that are familiar with the area might lend some pointers as to what I can expect when I get there. For example, is the water clear or cloudy? Are AEP bass crayfish oriented or more baitfish oriented? Any other patterning that goes on at these ponds? I understand some secrets are closely guarded. Open to direct messages if you prefer. I always tread lightly and clean up after myself. Also know how to stay tight lipped about a spot I may find too. Thanks!


----------



## foxbites

Get ya a map of the land, locate a pond you want to try and go fish it! The ponds that are off the beaten path are the better ones. Alot of the ponds get pounded, but that don't mean you won't catch fish from those ponds.


----------



## homepiece

Get the map and look at the area on google/bing maps. Figure out some that you want to try and give them a shot. If you get to a pond and don't catch anything, don't be afraid to move on.

1. There are cloudy and gin clear ponds. depending on the time of year.. success will be better in one than the other. Even the cloudy ponds are more green tinted and have visibility better than most public areas. Rain does not dirty the water out there as much as most public waters and flows.
2. I would say that they are more baitfish oriented. Main forage is bluegill and crappie, although I have found crayfish colors to work certain times of the year.
3. Once the waters warm, structure and bank cover works for numbers.. same as about anywhere else. Prior to water warming, fish tend to hand on points that are close to their summer cover. Look for areas where there is a transition from shallow 2-3 feet to 10 feet.
4. You can have success on about any pond out there with about 4 or 5 lures. Black or watermelon yum dinger or senko t rigged(black color in murky, lifelike in clear). Spinnerbait - I've found that white/grey with willow blades work best for me. 4-5' diving rapala Black/Silver with orange belly, jig and pig, joshys.
If you are carrying those you will catch fish there.

The ponds with easier access and proximity to roads are fished more often. Good luck!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Thanks, all. Browsed some old threads. In past years it sounds like access roads don't open until April 1st. Is this still the case? When do the ticks emerge? Do they come out once it hits a certain temperature or are they looking to hitch a ride year round?


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Year round on the ticks now days.


----------



## homepiece

You can get to quite a few ponds without the access roads being open, especially off of the main roads down there. Most of the access roads that are behind a barrier, you would not want to attempt this time of year without a 4wd vehicle right now anyway.


----------



## RiparianRanger

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Year round on the ticks now days.


Any sprays you know of that help keep them at bay?



homepiece said:


> You can get to quite a few ponds without the access roads being open, especially off of the main roads down there. Most of the access roads that are behind a barrier, you would not want to attempt this time of year without a 4wd vehicle right now anyway.


Actually kind of disappointed I can't take the Jeep. Lift, mud tires, and locking hubs - only ever been stuck once and that was in mud up to the rocker panel.


----------



## everyday

As far as the ticks go, treat your boots and clothing in permethrin. Do this before you go as it needs to dry on your clothing before you can wear it, but it works very well.


----------



## FishJunky

Jigs and senkos are your best bets. My first trip will be April 8th weekend and I can't wait!


----------



## RiparianRanger

With this recent cold snap does anyone have a read on water temps out at AEP? Was targeting second half of March for a trip but wondering if the water will be warm enough to justify the trip.


----------



## homepiece

Was out there before the cold snap and the temps were right around 50. I imagine that they are well below that now.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Are the gates open? A search of old threads suggests 4/1 is when they permit access to some of the more remote trails/roads


----------



## homepiece

Their facebook page stated this for opening dates.
Woodgrove (H) is open 03/28/17.
Weather dependent, we may open a campground before 04/19/17.
Bicentinnial (K) will open 04/19/2017. This is to accomodate Wild Turkey Season.
Property gates will open 04/19/2017. This is weather permitting.
Sand Hollow (C), Sawmill Road (D), and Miner's Memorial Park will open the first week of May.
Hook Lake (A) will open Memorial Day weekend.
All dates are weather permitting and may change accordingly. I will post any changes as they become available.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Curious if anyone has any thoughts on how to minimize the time spent trekking from pond to pond. More accurately stated I should say how to cut down the time getting from the gate to the pond. Went out yesterday and found nearly every gravel road closed off shortly after the main road by a metal gate. Once you got to the ponds/lakes they were clustered but the hike beyond the gate consumed precious time/daylight. Was thinking next time I might bring a mountain bike. Wanted to check if there are any prohibitions against it.


----------



## bassbully

I read on the AEP Facebook page the other day that you are only allowed riding mountain bikes on the main roads in the campsite Areas! At least that was my interpretation!you can find the same information I read by going on the AEP Facebook page


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Yeah you have to walk or wait another week or two for gates to open. I still think hiking in makes it more rewarding and the closer you can get to the ponds by truck the harder the fishing.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Thanks to all who lent advice. Made it out twice this week. First attempt was on Monday and I would characterize that as a bust. Really didn't know what to expect. Picked a gravel road and was soon stopped at a gate. Embarked the rest of the way on foot for what felt like a mile loaded with gear. Lost a cell signal so settled on a large pond/lake that was visible from the road and gave the belly boat a go. Much too windy for the float tube. Caught fish but was too frustrating with the wind changing my angle and messing up my retrieve. 

Went back again today with a printed map. Hit up three different ponds. Found one to be inaccessible for the belly boat. Apart from the steep bank it was nearly entirely covered in pond scum. The other two were shallower than I was expecting based on my experiences from Monday and they contained a lot of hydrilla which essentially ruled out bottom dragging lures. Like Monday, I caught fish but nothing worth pulling the phone out for and risking dropping it in the water. 

To add insult there was nothing short of an 18" largemouth patrolling the bank near a laydown. I lost sight of it but threw the Joshy in its general direction. It was swimming parallel to the shore when I lost sight of it only to see it again no more than eight feet from my float tube. With a seven foot rod I could have nearly poked it in the nose. Instead I tried to convince it to grab the swimbait but it was having nothing to do with it. This same fish, or its twin, circled me three more times in that same pond. A pretty wild sight being able to see down several feet in gin clear water. 

On a less sanguine note, it really is a shame how much litter is discarded in these otherwise pristine places. How damn lazy and self-important are people to not give a s#!t about trashing these areas?


----------



## homepiece

The amount of trash out there that I have seen this year and last is crazy. Since the gates have been closed I have been fishing ponds that see much more traffic, and with traffic comes more trash. I have started packing a trash bag and a stick with a nail on the end with me this year to cleanup on the way out.


----------



## RiparianRanger

^kudos to you. Was my first time out and wasn't expecting to see copious litter. I often take a plastic grocery bag when wading my home turf for not only my own rubbish but any other trash I may see.


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Since I'm normally in a tube I don't notice as much shoreline trash, but the beer cans hanging in trees along ponds continues to baffle me. It's not only litter, it's prominently displayed litter.


----------



## FishThis

Has anybody noticed if Campground C is open yet?


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Check AEP ReCreation Facebook for campground opening dates


----------



## RiparianRanger

Have Monday off and was hoping to hit a body of water for some Fall bassin'. With the recent rain I'm concerned flows may be too muddy and rain is forecast for tomorrow. I don't mind fishing in the rain but I'd rather not subject the interior of my boat to a soaking. This leaves me considering AEP and a float tube. 

Any tips on what presentations to concentrate on this time of year and what forms of cover might produce best?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

RiparianRanger said:


> Have Monday off and was hoping to hit a body of water for some Fall bassin'. With the recent rain I'm concerned flows may be too muddy and rain is forecast for tomorrow. I don't mind fishing in the rain but I'd rather not subject the interior of my boat to a soaking. This leaves me considering AEP and a float tube.
> 
> Any tips on what presentations to concentrate on this time of year and what forms of cover might produce best?


Did you get out to AEP on Monday? If so how did you do with the fishing? A buddy and I are headed there Sunday to spend the week so was just wondering if you had any luck?


----------



## RiparianRanger

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Did you get out to AEP on Monday? If so how did you do with the fishing? A buddy and I are headed there Sunday to spend the week so was just wondering if you had any luck?


Sorry, I did not get out to AEP yesterday. The rain moved on which allowed us to fish locally from the boat. Thinking about AEP has me wanting to give it a go before it closes down for the year. Please report back how you do and if all the gates remain open

P.S. a friend that occasionally camps out there mentioned something about the area being transferred to the state. Anyone have info on this and can post plans, if they exist, of any improvements the state intends to make?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

From what I heard the state is only buying a portion of it, but they intend to use what they purchase for the same intentions of having the public use it. I am sure they will charge for camping so that they have money coming in for improvements and so forth. I live over an hour away so this is all hearsay so don't take this as the end all beat all.


----------



## PapaMike

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/odnr-i...expansion-of-outdoor-recreation-opportunities


----------



## RiparianRanger

PapaMike said:


> http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/odnr-i...expansion-of-outdoor-recreation-opportunities


Thanks but wasn't there a purge of top brass at Ohio DNR since that media release? Anyone know if it's still valid?


----------



## RiparianRanger

Most of the available research on bass and seasonality focuses on lakes or rivers. Comparatively little mentions seasonal influences on ponds. Anyone in the know how long the effective season lasts at AEP? Is it worth fishing in November to December or does the bite shut down?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

There are a couple guys that run a guide service down there at AEP and surrounding areas, I know they fish the ponds down there as long as the ice stays off the water and they seem to do well!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Any reports how the ponds are doing lately? Hoping they might not be choked with weeds now that temperatures are down.


----------



## RiparianRanger

I don’t have Facebook. Will someone with access to the AEP page mind posting when the gates open for each campground? Are any currently open? Thanks


----------



## shroomhunter

Some humans can't remember how to find their way home or where they may have stumbled upon a place they want find again so they tie a beer can in a tree. Unfortunately there seems to be a large number of these types that go there and trash up the place. It's also a way to decoy someone away from another spot. Or just maybe someone on an acid trip with nothing better to do.....


----------



## RiparianRanger

Anyone have a recent water temperature reading from AEP ponds? thx


----------

